# what type of lights are these?



## johnjohn1991 (Mar 9, 2017)

Keisha Grey on Twitter


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2017)

Something like these.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 9, 2017)

What lights?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2017)

Well if you look carefully the biggest lights are called windows.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 9, 2017)

posting someone else's image.....


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 9, 2017)

Pretty good headlights and taillights.

Though those expensive LED lights have a flat diffuser In Front of them and some really expensive stands


----------



## johnjohn1991 (Mar 9, 2017)

funny you say litepanels, thats what i use. but nope. those are rectangular and very large. but yeah something along those lines. as in its an led panel if i were to guess


----------



## johnjohn1991 (Mar 9, 2017)

it looks more like arri's skypanel


----------

